# Galco - patriots!



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I want to tell you all a little about the kind of company Galco is.

I took leave from Galco for the National Guard's southwest border mission way back in June of 2006. This deployment rolled right into my fifteen months at Fort Bragg and in Afghanistan. I've been gone from my civilian job for almost two complete years.

I met with my boss, the VP of Operations at Galco, last week. I wanted to talk about my reintegration into Galco. Obviously, any business is going to change quite a bit over the course of two years, and I know I will have some "issues" fitting back into the Galco way of doing things after two years as an active duty soldier. Many returning Guardsmen have major problems with their employers fitting them back into an organization that has operated without them for a year or more, so I had steeled myself for some bad news. Perhaps I'd be shunted to the side, or perhaps my career growth had ended with the job I'd left two years ago.

The VP sat with me for literally hours. This is a man who never has enough hours in the day, and whose time is extremely valuable, yet he sat and talked things over with me for the better part of an entire morning. And instead of being pushed aside, I walked out of our long meeting with a promotion, a substantial pay raise, and appreciation for my service.

Truly, patriotism is something taken seriously at Galco. Not only are their products made in the USA, but they believe that preserving America is worth every effort. They have really done their part by standing behind me every step of the way on my two back-to-back deployments.

Perhaps I am being overly effusive, but I just wanted everyone to know what kind of company Galco is. Not only do they make excellent products and stand behind them - they also love their country and stand behind their employees who are called to serve it.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Glad to hear that there are still some decent companies out there that are willing to stand behind their employees and treat them like human beings! :smt023


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Congradulations on the raise and promotion! 

Like Todd said, its nice to see a company treating it employees so well. Its becoming prety rare to find an employer that will treat and value you like a person instead of a number.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That is fantastic. If we just had that kind of American Sprit:smt1099 in everything we do. I have bought Galco Products for many years and I will buy more. Hoo Rah for Galco







.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Mike:

Congrats! 

Do you have any loaning money?:tonqe:


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

That's great! It's noce to know that when I buy Galco gear, which I do, it's a company that supports America's patriots.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

James NM said:


> Do you have any loaning money?:tonqe:


If you are married, like I am, you already know the answer to that.


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice! How do I get a job there?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> If you are married, like I am, you already know the answer to that.


Didn't hurt to ask.:smt102


----------



## grb (Apr 5, 2008)

Good on Galco and congrats to you. Oh yeah, and thanks for your service.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

falshman70 said:


> That's great! It's noce to know that when I buy Galco gear, which I do, it's a company that supports America's patriots.


+1

That's great news and good to hear about such a great company! :smt1099

-Jeff-:smt1099


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

It's a great company, I'm sure.

They also know the value of having a guy who's "been there, done that", in the business of producing, developing, and selling a product actually used BY the warfighter, to protect, and support the warfighter.

I'm sure your raise/support is two-fold. One, a gratitude for your service, and two... securing the future of their "lessons learned" department... YOU.

You simply have better insight into what works, and what doesn't, when it comes to equipment. That is invaluable to them.

No slight on Galco's patriotism. They just seem to understand business too.

I'm sure you have a lot of great ideas, Mike, on how to make current good products better, and products-to-be, to fill the empty niches...

Now get them to make more stuff for THE XD, DAMN IT!!!!

Enjoy the good stuff, Mike!

JeffWard


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

That's great news, Mike. I know it happens often, but nobody should be punished for serving their country.

When I was in high school my calc teacher left for a year to serve (impressive and inspiring, BTW. *She* was _maybe_ 5 feet tall and 110 lbs soaking wet.) and I was pleased to find out the next year that she was promoted to teaching better and fewer classes and heading the math department.

Now to the pressing business, will there be a "Barham Rig" based on what you learned works and doesn't?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Congrats man, you deserve it. And I'll be sure to share their patriotism with my customers who are thinking about a Galco holster. Galco's always been a favorite of mine, but now I have one more thing to share with customers.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Congrats on your promotion, Mike! :smt023

Just another reason to go with a product/company that we already love! :smt1099


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> Congrats on your promotion, Mike! :smt023
> 
> Just another reason to go with a product/company that we already love! :smt1099


+1,000,000


----------



## NAS T MAG (Dec 9, 2007)

I really like Galco products and have a holster from them for each gun I own except the Judge and P3AT.

Your VP sounds like a good boss, who subscribes to the attitude of the company. Plus, he also recognizes you are an asset to the company. In the end, that is how all corporate decisions are made. Most good companies with good personel and good products make good decisions.

I wonder what the outcome would have been if you worked for Wal-Mart?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

NAS T MAG said:


> I wonder what the outcome would have been if you worked for Wal-Mart?


He'd now be employed by Target.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> They also know the value of having a guy who's "been there, done that", in the business of producing, developing, and selling a product actually used BY the warfighter, to protect, and support the warfighter.


That's true to a point, but Galco's main market is concealed carry rather than military gear. I am trying to get them more involved in the latter, since military gear does well during war. ;-)



> Now get them to make more stuff for THE XD, DAMN IT!!!!


I actually spoke briefly with the head R&D guy about more stuff for the XD and M&P, including an extremely high-speed new holster coming in the very near future. Hang in there!



> Now to the pressing business, will there be a "Barham Rig" based on what you learned works and doesn't?


Here's one: http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterP3.asp?ProductID=3541&CatalogID=441. Pay no attention to the terrible product description. I will fix that when I get back to work. :mrgreen:

I am also helping with some refinements of the aforementioned high-speed holster, which will have some military applications.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Mike, Congratulations. On both your Promotion, and finding a company based on integrity and service for (with) which to work. My job is as a service director for a local lumber and building material supplier that works very hard to truly support our customers, external more than internal. It is nice to know that my knew found (ok newly able to purchase) Shooting accessories supplier does such a great job of recognizing that their customers are *both* _external_ and _internal_.
So here is a problem for you (along with the XD stuff, i'm with Jeff there). How can you make a holster similar to the S.O.B. that is and IWB?

Enjoy your job, welcome home, thank you for your service.
Oh Yeah, does it mean anything that your civy avatars are both.....downing a few?
(Relax folks i'm kidding there)


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

I've recently acquired a Charter Arms Bulldog, for which I have no holster.
Now I'm going to look a Galco. It sounds like a good kind of company 
with which to do business. 

Thanks for telling us!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

niadhf said:


> does it mean anything that your civy avatars are both.....downing a few?


Just making up for a very dry fifteen months. :mrgreen:

I should also point out that Bill King, who posts here as *Old Padawan*, really stepped to the plate while I was gone. He assumed a good number of my duties, and by all accounts did a brilliant job. His excellence is part of what allowed me to be promoted. As I told him over a pitcher of beer the other night, our fortunes at Galco are now inextricably linked. ;-)


----------

